# Cannot install linux binary compatibility



## Radim (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello, I have 11.0-RELEASE-p1 (install today on Fujitsu LifeBook AH512). I want install package linux-flashplayer, but:


```
Installing linux-c6-base ...
Cannot install package: kernel missing Linux support
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
```

In /etc/rc.conf I have added linux_load="YES"

Any Ideas...?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2017)

`kldload linux`


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 25, 2017)

Radim said:


> In /etc/rc.conf I have added linux_load="YES"


This should be linux_enable="YES"


----------



## Radim (Apr 25, 2017)

My God... I am ... ... ...  (not a good expression in english)


----------

